

We need people who have strong opinions - akos

I am the founder of a new platform that will let people express their opinions and debate with thousands of others in realtime.<p>We are very close to opening the private beta
AND
we need some really awesome and reliable people (with plenty of opinions about anything.. from this year's elections to local fast food restaurants... or even the new Digg redesign) to test our product and give valuable feedback!<p>signup for the beta: http://www.chilledlime.com<p>If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask below! ;)
======
27182818284
Why not use reddit.com/r/<the_are_you_want_to_debate_in>?

Edit: I missed the privacy part. That is kind of interesting.

------
tepotenk
Are you looking for mostly americans or an international user base?

~~~
akos
We would like everyone to join! It would be interesting to see what do people
think of a topic or event in a specific country or even city.

------
pizza
Change 'Your awesome' to 'You're awesome'

